# Bacon, Step by Step Video



## disco

I have done several videos on back bacon, chipotle bacon, pepper bacon etc. However, it has been pointed out that I haven't done a video on how to make basic bacon.

I got a hunk of side pork and was decided to do a detailed video of how I make a basic bacon. I will walk through the process in this post and the video is at the end.

I got a small slab of side pork (pork belly) in the supermarket. I cut the skin off and measured the thickest part of the slab. For each kg of pork I mixed the following together (I have included dry and weight measures):

30 ml/25.8 grams brown sugar
15 ml/19.2 grams kosher salt
2.3 ml/3 grams Prague powder #1

If you are behind the rest of the world and are still using US measures, that works out to the following per pound of pork:

2 1/2 tsp/0.35 oz brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp/0.3 oz kosher salt
1/5 tsp/0.04 oz pink salt

I put the slab on a plate and rubbed the mixture into it.







I put the slab into a vacuum seal bag with one end sealed. I made sure to scrape any rub that fell onto the plate in the bag. I sealed the bag without sucking the air out.







I put the meat in the refrigerator for 2 days per inch of thickness plus 2 days. My meat was 1 1/2 inch thick so that is (1 1/2 times 4 plus 2) 8 days. I turned and massaged it every day or so. 

I took the meat out of the bag and soaked it in cold water for 60 minutes, changing the water once.

I put it on a rack and patted it dry with a paper towel.






I put the slab in the fridge, uncovered, overnight to dry out and develop pellicle.

The next day, I used my A-Maze-N tube smoker to cold smoke the slab for 4 to 5 hours.






I put it in the fridge for 2 days to let the smoke even out.

I preheated my smoker to 180 F and smoked it to an internal temperature of between 130 to 140 F. I let it cool to room temperature and refrigerated overnight.







I sliced it to a little less than 1/8 inch thick.







A test fry.






The movie:



The Verdict

This is great bacon. I really like dry cured bacon and this has a nice smokey taste with a touch of sweet! Enjoy!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon

D, Great post,very informative on the bacon process! like


----------



## tropics

Disco that looks great I am sure it will be very helpful for anyone starting off making Bacon. Big Like
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Disco!
I'm sure this will help out a lot of first time bacon makers!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Great video and tutorial Disco. If I ever get into bacon making I'll be referencing this post.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Braz

Disco, I can't make your math work. (Maybe it's Canadian math.)


disco said:


> I put the meat in the refrigerator for 2 days per inch of thickness plus 2 days. My meat was 1 1/2 inch thick so that is (1 1/2 times 4 plus 2) 8 days. I turned and massaged it every day or so.


Did you really mean to say, "4 days per inch" instead of, "2 days per inch?"


----------



## disco

crazymoon said:


> D, Great post,very informative on the bacon process! like



Thanks!



tropics said:


> Disco that looks great I am sure it will be very helpful for anyone starting off making Bacon. Big Like
> Richie



I appreciate the point, Richie!



SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Disco!
> I'm sure this will help out a lot of first time bacon makers!
> Al



Thanks, Al!


----------



## disco

gmc2003 said:


> Great video and tutorial Disco. If I ever get into bacon making I'll be referencing this post.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thanks for the point! I appreciate it Chris.



Braz said:


> Disco, I can't make your math work. (Maybe it's Canadian math.)
> 
> Did you really mean to say, "4 days per inch" instead of, "2 days per inch?"



Yes, I meant to say four days per inch. I know some say 2 days per inch but I found that a bare minimum. For an inch and a half it would only equal 3 days. If I did the dry cure longer, I find I get a more even cure. When I started out, some resources said to do all pork for 14 days regardless of thickness. Some said 2 or 3 days per inch. Another said under 2 inches 7 days and over 2 inches 14 days. 

By trial and error, I find I get a good equilibrium with the four days per inch and a couple of days extra. 2 days worked but just didn't seem as strong a cure to me. I do point out that I never dry cure anything over 3 inches which takes 14 days (3 time 4 plus 2).

So, 4 days times 1 1/2 inch equals 6 days (4 times 1 1/2 equals 6). I add 2 days for insurance and that gives 8 days. Canadian math!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Mighty Tasty from the Den!!
Nice Job, Disco!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from the Den!!
> Nice Job, Disco!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear. I trust Santa was good to you!


----------



## pushok2018

Your bacon looks beautiful and tasty! Disco, you cooked your bacon to IT of between 130 to 140 F so, it's not a cooked product and has to be fried later in order to consume it...  Just wondering - is all commercially made bacon (which you can buy in your local supermarket) made the same way?


----------



## disco

pushok2018 said:


> Your bacon looks beautiful and tasty! Disco, you cooked your bacon to IT of between 130 to 140 F so, it's not a cooked product and has to be fried later in order to consume it...  Just wondering - is all commercially made bacon (which you can buy in your local supermarket) made the same way?


You are correct it is not a cooked product. It can be just cold smoked and works out fine.

When you make bacon you have 3 choices. 


Cold smoke it. This gives a great product but I find it a little soft to slice easily unless you have a top of the line rotary slicer.
Hot smoke it until cooked. This involves heating the meat up to a safe serving temperature (over 150 F in my opinion) which means that it is safe to eat without reheating. However, I find this has a minor effect on the bacon's texture that I don't like.
Smoke it to between 130 to 140 F which does not produce a product you don't have to cook but does make it easier to slice. I find the texture close to cold smoking.
All three will make a good bacon. My choice to partially cook it suits me but the other choices also make great bacon. I usually do a cold smoke and then a hot smoke to 130-140F because I like a strong smoke flavour but will just do the hot smoke sometimes because She Who Must Be Obeyed likes a mild smoke.

As for commercial bacon, I have never worked in the industry and would be pleased to be corrected by others but my understanding is that commercial bacon is injected with a curing brine and then exposed to a medium heat smoke that does not cook it. So, commercial bacon should be cooked before consuming. This does change with back (Canadian) bacon where some operations cook to a safe temperature to serve cold. As I said this is from reading around and I am not an expert on commercial bacon production.

In short, if someone tells you they only cold smoke, they are correct.
If they tell you they hot smoke to a safe temperature, they are correct.
If they tell they smoke to firm but not a safe temperature, they are correct.


----------



## pushok2018

I really appreciate your respond, Disco! Usually I hot smoke bacon to IT 151 -155 so I and my family could eat it at any time without cooking. Cold smoked bacon two-tree times but didn't exactly liked it. Never tried "semi-smoked" (like yours) bacon though.... Well, need to make some room in my freezer to prepare it for BACON!!!


----------



## disco

pushok2018 said:


> I really appreciate your respond, Disco! Usually I hot smoke bacon to IT 151 -155 so I and my family could eat it at any time without cooking. Cold smoked bacon two-tree times but didn't exactly liked it. Never tried "semi-smoked" (like yours) bacon though.... Well, need to make some room in my freezer to prepare it for BACON!!!


I make back (Canadian) bacon like that often as She Who Must Be Obeyed occasionally eats a slice in a sandwich but we would never eat streaky bacon without cooking it so it isn't a problem.


----------



## WI_GameMeats

Looks Great!! I'd love to throw that on some BLTs


----------



## disco

WI_GameMeats said:


> Looks Great!! I'd love to through that on some BLTs


Thanks! Start smoking!


----------



## pa42phigh

Great job on the video and the hint on folding the bacon is very helpful. Thx


----------



## disco

pa42phigh said:


> Great job on the video and the hint on folding the bacon is very helpful. Thx


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## JC in GB

Thanks for that instruction.  I may not be able to wait until spring to make some of that..  Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## disco

It is a fun project but ask around. There is an addiction to making bacon problem.


----------



## disco

JC in GB said:


> Thanks for that instruction.  I may not be able to wait until spring to make some of that..  Looks fantastic!!!


It is a fun project but ask around. There is an addiction to making bacon problem.


----------



## newsmokerky

I have thoroughly enjoyed following your instructions. My bacon just hit 140 IT on second smoke. Gonna set it out to cool and put in fridge over night. Thank you


----------



## newsmokerky

My first bacon.


----------



## ironhorse07

Great job on the bacon. Now I need to make some room in the freezer to get a new batch going.


----------



## disco

newsmokerky said:


> My first bacon.


Nice job on the bacon! Great colour! Please post the sliced shots when you get around to it! Also, you need to do your own post on making bacon. We all do it a little different in different rigs. It is nice to learn from others efforts!


----------



## newsmokerky

I have a thread on my bacon experience.  Just wanted to give you kudos for the instruction.


----------



## disco

Sorry!


----------



## newsmokerky

disco said:


> Sorry!


Don't be, it's all good.  Thanks again!


----------



## Carpenter Gary

Disco,I'm curing my first batch of bacon right now following your instructions on here,I should be ready to go by next Friday.Hoping it turns out looking like yours.


----------



## HowlingDog

Thank you for posting and sharing your experience.  Very helpful!  I am out of bacon at the moment and have had a chance to get to Costco for a slab.


----------



## disco

HowlingDog said:


> Thank you for posting and sharing your experience.  Very helpful!  I am out of bacon at the moment and have had a chance to get to Costco for a slab.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Omnivore

Finally hot smoking the belly today (feels like it's been in the fridge forever!) and wondering how long it usually takes you to get to an IT of 130F.

Also when left in the fridge over night before slicing, do you leave it unwrapped?

Thanks!


----------



## disco

The length varies depending on the thickness of your pork and your smoking unit. I usually get it there in 4 to 6 hours.

I let it cool to room temperature and wrap when letting it sit overnight.


----------



## Bearcarver

Omnivore said:


> Finally hot smoking the belly today (feels like it's been in the fridge forever!) and wondering how long it usually takes you to get to an IT of 130F.
> 
> Also when left in the fridge over night before slicing, do you leave it unwrapped?
> 
> Thanks!




I have to add to Disco's answer:
I used to put my Smoked Bacon in my Basement Meat Fridge "Uncovered" until slicing time.
However since I got rid of that Fridge, when I put the Smoked Bacon in "Our" Kitchen Fridge, I cover it with plastic wrap until slicing time, so I don't get yelled at for making the whole Fridge smell like Hickory Smoke.

Bear


----------



## Omnivore

Bearcarver said:


> I have to add to Disco's answer:
> I used to put my Smoked Bacon in my Basement Meat Fridge "Uncovered" until slicing time.
> However since I got rid of that Fridge, when I put the Smoked Bacon in "Our" Kitchen Fridge, I cover it with plastic wrap until slicing time, so I don't get yelled at for making the whole Fridge smell like Hickory Smoke.
> 
> Bear



I have an extra fridge in the basement for curing fish, dry brining roasts, and of course beer. No complaints from the husband so far :)


----------



## Bearcarver

Omnivore said:


> I have an extra fridge in the basement for curing fish, dry brining roasts, and of course beer. No complaints from the husband so far :)




LOL---That's because Husbands don't usually have a problem with Smoke, like most Wives do.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru

Excellent guide and video. Very well explained. Thank you.

I just picked up a 4kg pork loin and will use your method tomorrow.

Would you suggest I cut the loin into 4 x 1 kg pieces?


----------



## disco

Jabiru said:


> Excellent guide and video. Very well explained. Thank you.
> 
> I just picked up a 4kg pork loin and will use your method tomorrow.
> 
> Would you suggest I cut the loin into 4 x 1 kg pieces?



The only reason to cut the bacon is so it will fit in whatever you are curing them in. If you are using Ziploc bags, cut them so they will fit. If you are using vacuum sealer bags cut them in lengths that are convenient to them. So, short answer, cut it to sizes that are convenient for you and your curing container.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jabiru said:


> Excellent guide and video. Very well explained. Thank you.
> 
> I just picked up a 4kg pork loin and will use your method tomorrow.
> 
> Would you suggest I cut the loin into 4 x 1 kg pieces?




Like Disco said, cut the pieces to the size that works best for you, as far as fitting in your Bags.
I don't think Disco will mind if I add that I sometimes choose the size pieces, by the size of my Smoking Racks, and then adjust the Bag size to them.

I other words, I cut them so I can get as much as I can on each rack (Allowing for air flow), so I don't end up with big spaces on the Smoking racks, and 2 pieces of Belly that won't fit in my smoker.

Bear


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> Like Disco said, cut the pieces to the size that works best for you, as far as fitting in your Bags.
> I don't think Disco will mind if I add that I sometimes choose the size pieces, by the size of my Smoking Racks, and then adjust the Bag size to them.
> 
> I other words, I cut them so I can get as much as I can on each rack (Allowing for air flow), so I don't end up with big spaces on the Smoking racks, and 2 pieces of Belly that won't fit in my smoker.
> 
> Bear


Mind? Har! You need to know that Bear was the guy I looked to when I started making bacon. We all appreciate and seek his wisdom!


----------



## Jabiru

Ok, thanks I will be using vacuum bags just so they don’t leak 

Will let you know how it goes. 

Every brine recipe I read seems to vary quite a bit with the amount of cure and salt, this recipe has put me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## disco

Jabiru said:


> Ok, thanks I will be using vacuum bags just so they don’t leak
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Every brine recipe I read seems to vary quite a bit with the amount of cure and salt, this recipe has put me on the straight and narrow.



The amount of cure is the part than has health risks. You don't want to go over 200 ppm for surface cured (dry cure) pork. This comes in under that so you will be fine.


----------



## Jabiru

Done using your method. Had to grind up my salt, rock salt. No kosher salt here.

Think end 2 inch, thin end 1 inch. 

If I leave it in to long will it get saltier? I need to go away for work and may need to leave longer.

Thick end.


----------



## disco

The thickest part is what you use to determine how long to cure it. It will not get saltier if you cure it longer. The salt just equalizes. It isn't a problem if you have to leave it a couple of days longer but I don't like to cure for more than 14 days.


----------



## Jabiru

Ok, thanks Disco. Can’t wait for this to be ready


----------



## disco

I should let you know, I have never worked with rock salt! I am interested in the result.


----------



## Jabiru

Now you tell me   (Joking with ya mate) 

I Have used it in wet brine before. Man I hope it works.

The stuff I got is Rock salt made from sea salt. Very coarse, mortar, pestle and patience is required.

I went everywhere looking for kosher salt. I’ll order some online.


----------



## Jabiru

Ok, I think I had a fail with this one. Live and learn.

Left in brine for 12 days and it didn’t appear to cure right through, think because it’s so thick, I think injection method next time on big thick pieces. I hot smoked at 180f for 8 hours until 150f.

I also did some pork fillet cured for 6 days, that nearly cured all the way through.

Popped the bacon and some fillet on the fry pan and it did taste awesome, the loin just not pink and hammy.







6 days cure, I think 8-10 would have been perfect. The pork fillet can just see the white in center.


----------



## disco

I am super surprised it didn't cure through in 12 days. The cure goes in 1/4 inch per day for a total of 1/2 inch and it looks like you only got that much in total. You say you left it in a brine for 12 days. This post is a dry cure recipe. You didn't make up a water brine did you?


----------



## Bearcarver

That first picture shows some other problem, other than too thick.
The pink should have gone a lot farther than that after 12 days.
Maybe not enough Cure or Fridge too cold???

The second one is just too short. I don't cure anything under 8 days---Even if it's not thick.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru

Ok, even that thick it should have worked, argh. Disco I did Dry brine as per your instructions to the gram.

Bear - thank you, I reckon you are spot on, maybe fridge to cold. Just checked 4-5c and I had them on bottom shelf. What do you run yours at?

I also was quite surprised that the cure only went such a small way.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jabiru said:


> Ok, even that thick it should have worked, argh. Disco I did Dry brine as per your instructions to the gram.
> 
> Bear - thank you, I reckon you are spot on, maybe fridge to cold. Just checked 4-5c and I had them on bottom shelf. What do you run yours at?
> 
> I also was quite surprised that the cure only went such a small way.




4-5c should be good, if that's accurate. Most people don't really know what their Fridge Temp is. I keep mine @ about 37°.
Here is how I do it:
*Curing Fridge Set-up (Bear's Method)*

Bear


----------



## jp71291

This may be a dumb question but can you not use the sugar?  What if an individual doesn't care for their bacon to be sweet?  Can you add more salt or take away salt?  When would you add other ingredients such as paprika, garlic powder etc?  Add it into the dry brine or rub after the curing process?


----------



## Bearcarver

jp71291 said:


> This may be a dumb question but can you not use the sugar?  What if an individual doesn't care for their bacon to be sweet?  Can you add more salt or take away salt?  When would you add other ingredients such as paprika, garlic powder etc?  Add it into the dry brine or rub after the curing process?




Not a Dumb Question:
Most people use some Sugar to counter the salt flavor.
If you use Cure #1 Pink salt you can adjust more or less Salt.
I like to add things like Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, and CBP after curing & rinsing, before forming the Pellicle.
The only thing I add to my curing bags, other than Meat & Cure is Brown Sugar.

Bear


----------



## disco

jp71291 said:


> This may be a dumb question but can you not use the sugar?  What if an individual doesn't care for their bacon to be sweet?  Can you add more salt or take away salt?  When would you add other ingredients such as paprika, garlic powder etc?  Add it into the dry brine or rub after the curing process?


I don't disagree with Bear's comments but I don't think you would enjoy bacon with no sugar added. Some sweet is needed or it just tastes too salty. If it is an issue of you are on a sugar free diet, I have heard of people using artificial sweeteners or super sweet natural alternatives like stevia. 

If it isn't a sugar free diet issue and just taste, I would suggest cutting the sugar in half and keep reducing it to your tastes. 

My recipe is quite high in sugar as I like a sweet bacon so reducing it some wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Whiskyb

My first post and first attempt at bacon. I bought a whole belly and have cut it into 3 pieces. One at 1.59, one at 1.302 and one at 1.466kg. Am planning on doing the cold smoke first like in the video.  Stay tuned


----------



## disco

Great! Let me know if I can answer any questions.

Disco


----------



## Whiskyb

Will do, thanks


----------



## Whiskyb

Well Sir, I really want to thank you for this tutorial. This is my second smoker, sold my first one to a neighbor who I loaned it to, to smoke some fresh caught salmon. Decided to drill a bunch of holes in it to hang his fish! Sold. Anyway bought this Bradley with a cold smoke kit of of our local used stuff site. Done nothing but wings and beef ribs, Usually turned out ok,ish but my first attempt at Bacon with your video was a huge success.

Thank you very much


----------



## disco

Several points.

First, no Sir here! I'm just a fat old Canadian. David, Disco or Old Fat Guy to my friends.

Second, your neighbour is amazing. I would never have that kind of cajones!

Third, You will love your Bradley. That was my first smoker and I wish I hadn't got rid of it. It is the best sausage smoker I owned.

Fourth, don't give up on ribs and wings, after some learning and experimentation, I did great ribs and wings in my Bradley. I like my pellet smoker for those but I earned my chops in my Bradley!

Fifth, I apologize. You will likely become addicted to making your own bacon. You will start to adjust the recipe to your own tastes and won't want to go back to store bought. I know of no cure for this addiction.

Sixth, you are a very kind soul for getting back to me with your kind words.

Thanks again for the kind words.

Disco


----------



## Johnny Ray

Disco,
I have never made homemade bacon before. I’m going to give it a good using this post. 
One question, I love pepper can I add some to the dry cure mixture or should I put some on before the final smoke?

Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## disco

Johnny Ray said:


> Disco,
> I have never made homemade bacon before. I’m going to give it a good using this post.
> One question, I love pepper can I add some to the dry cure mixture or should I put some on before the final smoke?
> 
> Thanks,
> Johnny Ray


I love pepper on my bacon. The way I like best is to rinse the bacon off after the cure as per the instructions. Pat the bacon dry with paper towels and then rub cracked peppercorns onto the surface. Then I put the bacon in the fridge, uncovered, overnight to allow pellicle to form. Then smoke as normal.

How much pepper is a major argument around here. I like at least 40 ml of cracked pepper per kg (1 1/2 tablespoon) per pound. I could even go a lot more. She Who Must Be Obeyed will tolerate that amount  but prefers less. You will have to experiment to get it to your tastes.


----------



## illini40

disco said:


> I love pepper on my bacon. The way I like best is to rinse the bacon off after the cure as per the instructions. Pat the bacon dry with paper towels and then rub cracked peppercorns onto the surface. Then I put the bacon in the fridge, uncovered, overnight to allow pellicle to form. Then smoke as normal.
> 
> How much pepper is a major argument around here. I like at least 40 ml of cracked pepper per kg (1 1/2 tablespoon) per pound. I could even go a lot more. She Who Must Be Obeyed will tolerate that amount  but prefers less. You will have to experiment to get it to your tastes.





 disco
 - first off, thanks for sharing the great info. I am curious - what would be different by adding the pepper after the cure versus adding it to the dry cure?

Would adding pepper to the cure adjust the ratios of the salt, sugar and/or cure #1?

Lastly - besides black pepper, what other spices/seasonings have you tried adding in with the salt, sugar and cure?

Thanks again!


----------



## disco

illini40 said:


> disco
> - first off, thanks for sharing the great info. I am curious - what would be different by adding the pepper after the cure versus adding it to the dry cure?
> 
> Would adding pepper to the cure adjust the ratios of the salt, sugar and/or cure #1?
> 
> Lastly - besides black pepper, what other spices/seasonings have you tried adding in with the salt, sugar and cure?
> 
> Thanks again!


I have tried using the pepper in the cure and after before smoking. Both work ok but I just like the pepper taste after the cure better. I think it is a better taste but that is just based on my personal likes. Try both ways yourself and decide. 

You don't have to adjust the other ingredients if you are adding pepper to the cure.

I have tried chili powder (ok but not my favourite), ground dried chipotle (really like it), piri piri spices (really like it), cajun spice blend (quite nice) after the cure. I have also injected maple syrup, honey and molasses with nice results but cut back on the sugar. Another good variation is to substitute some maple sugar for the brown sugar but use a bit more.


----------



## Whiskyb

Second batch using this recipe goes in cold smoker tomorrow. Friends and family cleaned me out pretty quick


----------



## disco

Whiskyb said:


> Second batch using this recipe goes in cold smoker tomorrow. Friends and family cleaned me out pretty quick


I am so sorry. I know your pain. When I go to visit relatives they don't say hello, they say "Where's the bacon?"


----------



## Bearcarver

disco said:


> I am so sorry. I know your pain. When I go to visit relatives they don't say hello, they say "Where's the bacon?"




Reminds me of that little old Lady on the Commercial----> "Where's The Beef?!?!"

Bear


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> Reminds me of that little old Lady on the Commercial----> "Where's The Beef?!?!"
> 
> Bear


The good news is, we still have bacon and beef!


----------

